# MTB-Strecken in St. Ingbert



## bikeaholic (25. Oktober 2003)

Erstmal: hier der Artikel aus der SZ:

Bock: "Es wird gefährlich im Wald" 

St. Ingbert (tr). In der letzten Sitzung des Bau und Umwelt-Ausschusses wurde heiß diskutiert. Es ging um die Einführung einer ständigen Mountainbike Strecke in den Wäldern St. Ingberts. Eine solche Mountainbike-Permanente schlägt Jörg Grünbeck vor. Er ist der zweite Vorsitzende des Radsportclubs St. Ingbert und organisiert den jährlichen Mountainbike-Marathon. "Ich möchte nicht, dass St. Ingberts Wälder zum Sportplatz verkommen", wandte sich Erwin Andres, einer der St. Ingberter Naturschutz-Beauftragten und Nabu-Ortsvorsitzender gegen die Pläne der Radsportler. 

Fördergelder für Permanente?
Zur Diskussion waren verschiedene Interessengruppen geladen. Da saßen Mountainbiker neben Wanderern, Reiter neben Vertretern des Naturschutzes und der Tourismusbranche, sowie der Polizei und des Forstes. Mittendrin die Ausschussmitglieder. Jörg Grünbeck möchte Wege von insgesamt 120 Kilometer Länge fürs Biken nutzen. "Unser Plan beinhaltet vier unterschiedliche Strecken", erklärte er. Die Vorgabe, die sich Grünbeck setzte, ist: "Die Strecke muss für Mountainbiker interessant sein, sonst nehmen sie die Biker nicht an. Jörg Grünbeck erklärte weiter, dass Umwelt- und Wirtschaftsministerium die St. Ingberter Pläne unterstützten. Wirtschafts-Staatssekretärin Daniela Schlegel-Friedrich hätte gar Fördergelder für die Permanente in Aussicht gestellt. Gangolf Rammo, beim Umweltministerium für den Forst zuständig, bestätigte zwar die Unterstützung, betonte aber: "Wir werden uns in keinen Interessenkonflikt einmischen." 

Die Forderung des Forstes lautet: "Besonders wertvolle Naturschutzbereiche sind tabu." Zur Unterhaltung der Strecken müssten jährlich etwa 35000 Euro aufgebracht werden. Die seien für die Sicherheit und die Ausgestaltung der Strecken notwendig. Grünbeck: "In St. Ingbert könnte eine der interessantesten Strecken Deutschlands entstehen, wesentlich interessanter, als zum Beispiel die St. Wendeler Strecke." 

Gegen die Pläne der Radsportler sind Naturschützer und Wanderer. Erwin Andres erklärte: "Ich bin sicher: Tiere und Pflanzen werden nachhaltig geschädigt. Es ist überhaupt nicht abschätzbar, wie stark der St. Ingberter Wald belastet wird." Auch Franz Usner, der erste Vorsitzende des Oberwürzbacher Wandervereins Frohsinn, ist der Meinung, dass der St. Ingberter Wald von den Mountainbikern verschont bleiben müsse. 

Strecke könnte Konflikte verringern.
Jörg Grünbeck gab zu bedenken, dass eine Bike-Permanente den Konflikt Wanderer-Biker entzerre. "Jetzt sind Mountainbiker und Wanderer auf den gleichen Wegen und Pfaden unterwegs. Wenn es eine Permanente gibt, werden sich die beiden Gruppen in jedem Fall weniger begegnen", behauptet er. Heinz Dabrock von der Familienpartei forderte ein nachhaltiges Konzept: "Wir müssen klären, was wir wollen", so Dabrock. Er fragte: "Was passiert, wenn St. Ingbert der Biosphärenregion beitritt?" Grundsätzlich gilt für Heinz Dabrock: "Jeder, der im Wald nicht auf Füßen daher kommt, muss Rücksicht nehmen." Markus Gestier (CDU) sieht womöglich Probleme in der Länge der Strecken. Für den CDU Fraktionsvorsitzenden ist die Diskussion aber noch nicht beendet. Er forderte "Anschauungsunterricht vor Ort." Die SPD will ebenfalls weiter diskutieren. Leander Bock sagt aber: "In der vorgelegten Form ist eine Permanente nicht machbar. In den Köpfen der Biker setzt sich der Vorranggedanke fest. Es wird gefährlich im Wald." Fazit: Entscheidung offen. 

Dann: dieses ganze Geplänkel haben wir schon mal vor 10 Jahren mitgemacht. Damals gab es sogar eine Fernseh-Diskussionsrunde beim Saarländischen Rundfunk zu der sogar MTBler eingeladen waren. Der vor der Diskussion gezeigte Filmbeitrag sollte die schädlichen Auswirkungen des Bikens im Wald und den Interessenkonflikt zw. Wanderern und Bikern aufzeigen. Die Filmcrew wollte bei den Dreharbeiten dazu unbedingt, daß die Biker lange Bremsspuren in den Waldboden ziehen und ungebremst auf die Wanderer zufahren und diese erschrecken. Doch die haben das natürlich nicht gemacht.
Es enstand dann schließlich die Initiative "Fair play biking". Es wurden Schilder aufgehängt mit Hinweisen zum gegenseitigen Respekt und Verhaltensweisen für die Biker im Wald festgelegt und eine einzige Strecke für Biker markiert (im Kirkeler Wald). 
Dann verlor plötzlich jeder das Interesse an der Initiative und alles war so wie vorher.

Außerdem: in der Pfalz soll ebenfalls ein "Bikepark" entstehen mit ausgeschilderten Routen für MTBler. Schaut mal im Regionalen Forum Pfalz was da abgeht!

Und das auch noch: es gibt zwar noch keine 2m-Regel im Saarland, doch die ist in Arbeit - denn das Saarländische Waldgesetz wird dem anderer Bundesländer angepasst.

Bisher sind diese Wege offiziell für Biker gesperrt: 
- Geologischer Pfad in Kirkel
- Felsenpfad in Kirkel
- Schmetterlingspfad in Kirkel
- Felsenpfad in Saarbrücken
- Serpentinenweg an der Cloef
Wer da trotzdem fährt hat viel Spaß und hoffentlich eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung (denn die erschreckte Oma, die den Hang runterfällt und sich die Hüfte bricht wird sonst teuer).

Meine Meinung: laßt einfach alles so wie es ist - das hat sich bewährt.

Gruß von 

www.bikeaholic.de


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

Bisher sind diese Wege offiziell für Biker gesperrt: 
- Geologischer Pfad in Kirkel
- Felsenpfad in Kirkel
- Schmetterlingspfad in Kirkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub die sind nur deshalb gesperrt, weil wenn man da mal nen Abflug macht und vielleicht sogar noch alleine unterwegs is, dann hat man schlechte Karten.

By the way.
Wenn man freundlich zu den Fußgängern is, dann sind die auch freundlich zu einem selbst und man kriegt keinen Ärger.


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

... jawohl, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein Nudelholz, um den Rücksichtslosen das fair-play-biking beizubringen ... .


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

Mal ehrlich: Du als Kirkeler, fährst Du die oben genannten Wege noch?


----------



## bikeaholic (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich fahr die nicht nur ich putz die auch und schlepp die Bäume weg und baue Brücken und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Wanderern (nur mit Bikern - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

See you on trail!?


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikeaholic _
> *Ich fahr die nicht nur ich putz die auch und schlepp die Bäume weg und baue Brücken und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Wanderern (nur mit Bikern - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).
> 
> See you on trail!? *



Aufm Schmetterlingspfad, da liegen 2 Bäume, bitte wegmachen


----------



## bikeaholic (25. Oktober 2003)

Die lagen nur bis heute da. Die Birken sind weg, über die Eiche kommst du doch drüber!?

Spender gesucht: ich brauch 'ne neue Säge!


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja, die Birke die hat echt genervt!


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikeaholic _
> *Ich fahr die nicht nur ich putz die auch und schlepp die Bäume weg und baue Brücken und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Wanderern (nur mit Bikern - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).
> 
> See you on trail!? *



Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal kennenlernen, mit uns hättest Du wahrscheinlich keine Probleme ... .
Ich kann Dir aber zustimmen - da sind haufenweise Leute unterwegs, die anscheinend mit dem ultimativen Recht auf die Welt gekommen sind, alles so zu behandeln, als wären sie alleine auf der Welt.
Ich bin jahrelang täglich auf dem Rücken eines Pferdes durch die Wälder gestreift, ausserdem jogge und wandere ich viel (letzteres dann nicht im Saarland und auch nicht im Pfälzer Wald!).
Ich kann den Konflikt durchaus verstehen - ich verstehe aber nicht, warum man diesen nicht mit etwas "common sense" und "fairplay" aus dem Weg räumen kann.


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe eine Säge an meinem Alien dran - hilft das ??

@CheckerThePig: nimm doch nächstes Mal so einen Leuchtstift mit und markiere die Bäume die weg müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> @CheckerThePig: nimm doch nächstes Mal so einen Leuchtstift mit und markiere die Bäume die weg müssen!
> *



Gut mach ich. Und Verbesserungsvorschläge was Brücken und sonstiges angeht mach ich dann auch


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *
> 
> Gut mach ich. Und Verbesserungsvorschläge was Brücken und sonstiges angeht mach ich dann auch *


Jawohl!!

Warum eigentlich "Totalausfall" ?
Ist was passiert?


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

Meine Schwinge hats verbogen! Näheres  hier


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

Nicht Du auch noch!!!
Wenn 007ike's Rahmen, Scotty23's Rahmen, mein Klein ...
Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

ja ich habs von den beiden anderen auch schon gehört


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

was, dein Klein auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (25. Oktober 2003)

So ein Rahmen verbiegt sich gerne, wenn man das Fahrrad einfachn so auf den Boden legt. 
Besorgt euch doch einen Fahrradständer  



P.S.: Bevor es Beschwerden hagelt: 
Ich weiß, dass dieser Kommentar unqalifiziert war  

Und noch was: Wie ist das mit der Massenbestellung von Reifen?
Die Seite http://www.tunds.com wurde ja dafür empfohlen.
Welcher Reifen ist für jemand komplett unkundigen für mich geeignet?


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pandur _
> *So ein Rahmen verbiegt sich gerne, wenn man das Fahrrad einfachn so auf den Boden legt.
> Besorgt euch doch einen Fahrradständer
> 
> ...



   

ne schon klar!


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *was, dein Klein auch? *


Ist Dir nicht aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt ein schwarzes Bike habe??
Mein Klein ist im August gestorben ...


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pandur _
> *So ein Rahmen verbiegt sich gerne, wenn man das Fahrrad einfachn so auf den Boden legt.
> Besorgt euch doch einen Fahrradständer
> 
> ...



wegen der Reifen müssen wir uns mal noch zusammensetzen!


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. Oktober 2003)

is mir schon aufgefallen, aber es soll ja Leute geben, die sich früher oder später ein neues/besseres Rad zulegen.
Keine Garantie mehr drauf?


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin jetzt ernsthaft am überlegen, mein Fully zu verkaufen, so lange es noch ganz ist, mir scheint Hardtails (Ok bis auf Klein`s ), sind um einiges stabiler!?!


----------



## 007ike (25. Oktober 2003)

aha, hat ja schon lange gedauert bis der einheimische reagiert


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Oktober 2003)

ja ich habe Fieberhalluzinationen, daher ist mein Reaktionsvermögen leider etwas eingeschränkt, hab auch eben erst die SMS von Checker, über sein Schwingen Maleur gelesen, mein Beileid übrigens.


----------



## vega970 (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi

@Moose



> Ich bin jahrelang täglich auf dem Rücken eines Pferdes durch die Wälder gestreift, ausserdem jogge und wandere ich viel (letzteres dann nicht im Saarland und auch nicht im Pfälzer Wald!).



Waren das Saarländische Wälder ? bin auch jahrelang geritten
mehr im Tiefflug über die Wiesen!!

Grüße 

Vega970


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hi
> 
> @Moose
> ...



Das ist ja lustig - noch ein Reiter!
Nein, es war nicht im Saarland sondern Schwäbische Alb. Wir hatten knapp 10 Jahre ein eigenes Pferd ... .
MTB ist aber pflegeleichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (26. Oktober 2003)

Fahrräder sind doch auch Pferde.
Drahtesel.
Und das Pferd heißt schließlich auch (P)fährd, weil's fährt


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pandur _
> *Fahrräder sind doch auch Pferde.
> Drahtesel.
> Und das Pferd heißt schließlich auch (P)fährd, weil's fährt *



Ja, genau, aber mein jetziges Pfahrrad macht wesentlich weniger Mist!
Allerdings ist der Verschleissteile-Konsum fast so teuer wie Hufschmied und Tierarzt zusammen!


----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2003)

da versteh ich nur bahnhof.
watt soll den das sein, ne permanent MTB strecke und für was braucht man da 35000 Euro 
wenn ich mal raten darf wollt ihr keine mega drops bauen noch riesen kicker, doubles keinen neuen evil trail sondern ne piste auf den man mit 1,9 reifen durch de wald rollt.  
Was soll das den werden , wollt ihr die blätter ausm wald kehren damit ihr auch dort mit slicks düsen könne oder ne aufladestation für de epilieser  
Als CCler ist das doch egal, und jetzt sach nicht ich hätt keine ahnung bin auch schonmal, vor langer zeit zugegeben, einfach so geradelt (ohne hörnchen). Eins is klar wenn ich fahr gibts auf jedenfall bremsspuren  die sind zwar nicht so fett wie die reifen spuren die die Waldarbeiter beim rausschleppen eines stammes für die nächsten 1000 Jahre hinterlassen aber immerhin.

extremfederwegfraktion


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

... und da genau liegt das Problem.
Wenn Du tiefe Bremsspuren in den Wald machst, dann denken gewisse Leute, dass alle MTB'ler das machen.
Und dann haben wir ratz fatz ein Problem. Nämlich evtl. das, dass wir am Ende nur noch ausgeschilderte Wege benutzen dürfen.

Meine Hoffnung:
Vielleicht wird es ja auch mal "cool" oder "in" sich an die Regeln des gesunden Menschenverstandes zu halten.
Denkst Du eigentlich manchmal über solche Sachen nach, wenn Du Deine tollen Bremsspuren machst?


----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *... und da genau liegt das Problem.
> Wenn Du tiefe Bremsspuren in den Wald machst, dann denken gewisse Leute, dass alle MTB'ler das machen.
> Und dann haben wir ratz fatz ein Problem. Nämlich evtl. das, dass wir am Ende nur noch ausgeschilderte Wege benutzen dürfen.
> ...



cool? was ist das denn, bestimmt irgend so eine newschool vokabel.

beruhigos, meine Bremsspuren zieh ich in richtigen Bikeparks und nicht aufm trampelpfad im Wald. Oder fahrt ihr nur auf 3m breiten forstwegen?


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

... na dann ist Dein Image gerettet!!!
Im Bikepark ärgert sich auch kein Förster ... 

Nein, wir fahren nicht nur auf 3 Meter Wegen, wir fahren auch auf asphaltierten Radwegen, vor allem an der Saar entlang!


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

... wenn Du Dich jetzt schonmal hierher verirrt hast: kannst Du mir sagen was genau oldschool und newschool bedeutet. 
(was es auf englisch bedeutet weiss ich!) ...


----------



## 1.Soulrider (26. Oktober 2003)

[email protected] Denk dran, das Moose ein Mädchen ist. Also auch eine Mimose, wie man ja hört.
*******,dass wir am Mi. nicht bei der Sitzung waren.
Aber kein Problem, wir laden einfach de Tschug zu uns ein, dann kommt die Sache schon ins rollen.

Zum Glück bin ich nie CC gefahren!!!

CU FF


----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *... wenn Du Dich jetzt schonmal hierher verirrt hast: kannst Du mir sagen was genau oldschool und newschool bedeutet.
> (was es auf englisch bedeutet weiss ich!) ... *



na gut du leinpfadracer hier mal ein versuch.

ich würd sagen wenn sich eine sport art derart verändert das sie auch auf klassische elemente einfluß nehmen.
bsp. Skifahren so wie man es kenne also oldschool und da gibt es freeski (damit ist meistens Offpiste gemeint und zwar nicht einen zopf in de schnee wedeln sondern großere ungleichmäßiges fräsen alla snowboarder und wenn es geht mit drops und ein bisschen felsenspaß) und dann gibts das slopestyle (das ist die fahrerein in einem Fun- Park, also Big Air {springen und zwar sogar regular und faky > RÜCKWÄRTS} + railen [auf ner stange rutschen] und dann gibts das Mogulski worunter man die Buckelpiste versteht. UND den SkierX wo i.d.R. 4 leute sich den berg runter strüzen aller Boardercross beim Boarden halt. die neu art, deswegen newschool, hat sowohl den fahrstiel (heut eher style) ganz schön beeinflußt auch das material und nicht zuletzt den Wettkampf. den beim Buckelpisten fahren darf man ab letztes jahr bei den 2 sprüngen alles mögliche springen MCTwist, corks etc. das macht die sacht viel interessanter wie der langweilige alte wackelkram.
wie dem auch sein beim biken sind wir noch nicht soweit mal abwerten. beim surfen gibts sowas eigenlich auch . must halt ab und an mal X-games schauen das rockt.
ansonsten mach ich jetzt mal meine 2.7 vom bike den im winter sind die park zu und vielleicht trau ich mich dann mit 2.3 mal in wald, aber bitte nicht zu steil, bergrauf, mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *[email protected] Denk dran, das Moose ein Mädchen ist. Also auch eine Mimose, wie man ja hört.
> *******,dass wir am Mi. nicht bei der Sitzung waren.
> Aber kein Problem, wir laden einfach de Tschug zu uns ein, dann kommt die Sache schon ins rollen.
> ...



Mimose???
Häääääääääääääääääääääääähhh?!?!?!


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

newschool - oldschool ?!
Sieht so aus, als wüsstest Du auch nicht so genau, was es wirklich heissen soll.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich versteh nur BAHNHOF und moose ne Mimose?


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ich versteh nur BAHNHOF und moose ne Mimose?    *



Er meinte wohl "Minimoose", oder?


----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *newschool - oldschool ?!
> Sieht so aus, als wüsstest Du auch nicht so genau, was es wirklich heissen soll.
> *



was solln das heißen wie genau brauchst du es denn?
oder muss ich jede vokabel erklären. 

Old                        Newschool
____________________________
Helikopter      =     360° (je nach sportart auch 180/540/720/900)
Salto               = flip (front und back)

oder mal ein beispiel vom langlauf obwohl das alles andere als stylisch ist. da gibts de klassischen stiel also das angeschiebe und den neuen womit die scaterrei gemeint ist. noch fragen hauser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2003)

> Er meinte wohl "Minimoose", oder?


Ich glaub einfach, er kennt dich nicht wirklich, für manche Buben ist es halt schwierig zu akzeptieren, dass "Mädchen" mehr Power haben können, als Sie selbst je haben werden!


----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *[email protected] Denk dran, das Moose ein Mädchen ist. Also auch eine Mimose, wie man ja hört.
> *******,dass wir am Mi. nicht bei der Sitzung waren.
> Aber kein Problem, wir laden einfach de Tschug zu uns ein, dann kommt die Sache schon ins rollen.
> ...



na ist doch schonmal ein anfang vielleicht schmeißt sie ja mal die hörnchen und de powerriegel weg und geht mit de soulrider zum brems und lenk übungstrack.

ok geb zu das ich auch schonmal CC gefahren bin, ist mir auch ein bisschen peinlich. aber das war früher und  auch schon ne weile her. Hab ja auch erstmal mit Knutschen angefangen


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> was solln das heißen wie genau brauchst du es denn?
> ...



Also das Skaten beim Langlauf ist einfach aus dem klassischen Stil geboren. Irgendwann konnte man das nicht mehr leugnen, dass man damit schneller ist, und dann hat man es eben als zweite Disziplin eingerichtet. 
Deiner Definition nach ist Inline-Skating also newschool, genauso wie Nordic Walking und Thai-Bo???
Dann müsste die Undulationstechnik beim Brustschwimmen auch newschool sein. Und jedesmal wenn die Turner nochmal eine Schraube oder einen Salto mehr hinbekommen wird alles andere oldschool???


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> na ist doch schonmal ein anfang vielleicht schmeißt sie ja mal die hörnchen und de powerriegel weg und geht mit de soulrider zum brems und lenk übungstrack.
> ...



äh, Jungs, Powerriegel is nich!
Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schonmal?
Habe ich gesagt, dass Eure Sportart falsch ist? 
Warum seid Ihr eigentlich so fixiert darauf, dass das was Ihr tut das beste ist? Wenn's Euch Spass macht, dann tut's doch einfach immer wieder - morgen, nächste Woche, ... . Kann aber sein, dass andere Leute von anderen Aktivitäten einen Kick kriegen.
Was soll's?
Live and let live!

Es handelt sich da doch um einen komplett anderen Typ Menschen, oder?
Macht Ihr mal schön, was Euch Spass macht und lasst uns machen, was uns Spass macht, ok?

Wenn Ihr drauf besteht, dann finde ich Euch jetzt auch kurz toll für Eure Stunts, okay?

... achso: bremsen und lenken kann ich schon!!!


----------



## Maui (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Also das Skaten beim Langlauf ist einfach aus dem klassischen Stil geboren. Irgendwann konnte man das nicht mehr leugnen, dass man damit schneller ist, und dann hat man es eben als zweite Disziplin eingerichtet.
> ...



ja und warum hat so lange gedauert bis man gemerkt hat das man mit dem geschiebe langsamer ist häää. es geht nicht darum neue elemente einzubaun und mit turnen hat das garnix zu tun. ok sagen wir so die newschool disziplienen dazu zählt wohl auch MotoX oder aus das Windsurfen in der welle unterliegen anderen bewertungskriterien. oda haste die tag mal den Red Bull rampage gesehen. da kommt nicht drauf an ob man beim saldo de daumen abgespreizt hat oder nicht und wieviel grad die knie angewinkelt sind sondern obs noch geil aussieht oder flow hat und das kann zwar sehr subjektive sein aber eigendlich ist es es nicht. natürlich ist das auch ein produkt der sportindustrie die aus jedem sch.. ein trend bastelen will. da gabs Freeride bikes, Freerider surfboards, Freeskier etc. aber der unterschied aus meiner sicht ist halt das sich das lager spaltet. Pistenwedler wollen nicht in de snowpark und umgekehrt. Jemand der sich am vulcan aufm surfbrett übt interessiert sich 0 für die olympiaklasse. also kann man an der stelle old und newschooler unterscheiden. obwohl ich das garnicht bewerten will oldschool kann auch geil sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> ja und warum hat so lange gedauert bis man gemerkt hat das man mit dem geschiebe langsamer ist häää. es geht nicht darum neue elemente einzubaun und mit turnen hat das garnix zu tun. ok sagen wir so die newschool disziplienen dazu zählt wohl auch MotoX oder aus das Windsurfen in der welle unterliegen anderen bewertungskriterien. oda haste die tag mal den Red Bull rampage gesehen. da kommt nicht drauf an ob man beim saldo de daumen abgespreizt hat oder nicht und wieviel grad die knie angewinkelt sind sondern obs noch geil aussieht oder flow hat und das kann zwar sehr subjektive sein aber eigendlich ist es es nicht. natürlich ist das auch ein produkt der sportindustrie die aus jedem sch.. ein trend bastelen will. da gabs Freeride bikes, Freerider surfboards, Freeskier etc. aber der unterschied aus meiner sicht ist halt das sich das lager spaltet. Pistenwedler wollen nicht in de snowpark und umgekehrt. Jemand der sich am vulcan aufm surfbrett übt interessiert sich 0 für die olympiaklasse. also kann man an der stelle old und newschooler unterscheiden. obwohl ich das garnicht bewerten will oldschool kann auch geil sein, muss aber nicht.
> *



Ah, okay, ich glaube, jetzt habe ich es verstanden!
Danke.
newschool sind die Sportarten, die sich nicht so genau kategorisieren lassen, wo es keinen "Übungskatalog" und Vorschriften gibt. 
Kapiert!!!


----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2003)

Deshalb haben sich ja auch so viele Snowboarder dagegen gewehrt, dass das Snowboarden olympisch werden soll.
Wäre wohl das gleiche Problem vom Kite-surfen über BMX bis Break-Dancing.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

> ok geb zu das ich auch schonmal CC gefahren bin, ist mir auch ein bisschen peinlich. aber das war früher und auch schon ne weile her. Hab ja auch erstmal mit Knutschen angefangen



Also ich persönlich, finde ja einen guten Kuss, wesentlich spannender als schlechten Sex...


----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> 
> Also ich persönlich, finde ja einen guten Kuss, wesentlich spannender als schlechten Sex...  *



schlechter 6, was ist das denn? geht doch per definition nit. oder meinste etwa schlechter 6 ist der den man nicht hat oder so?


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn Du behauptest, es gäbe keinen schlechten Sex, kann es dann sein, dass Du evtl. noch überhaupt keinen hattest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Christina (27. Oktober 2003)

Oh, dieser Thread nimmt doch noch eine amüsante Wendung! 
  
Dass die Diskussion nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat, ist ja sowieso ein Dauerzustand.  Aber ups, ich bin ja auch nur ein "Mädchen" und darf deshalb hier ja gar nicht mitreden!


----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Also wenn Du behauptest, es gäbe keinen schlechten Sex, kann es dann sein, dass Du evtl. noch überhaupt keinen hattest   *



 uihh jetzt fühl ich mich aber in die ecke gedrängt. und soviele Mädchen. nachher heißts noch wir müssen uns unbedingt mal am trail im Wald  treffen....

  mach mich jetzt besser vom acker sonst  oder noch was schlimmeres

   

und hier die ultimative winter newschool page


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Oh, dieser Thread nimmt doch noch eine amüsante Wendung!
> 
> Dass die Diskussion nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat, ist ja sowieso ein Dauerzustand.  Aber ups, ich bin ja auch nur ein "Mädchen" und darf deshalb hier ja gar nicht mitreden!  *



Natürlich hat das mit dem Thema zu tun!
 
Eine *gute* spontane Tour kreuz und quer durch den Wald ist besser als eine *schlechte * fest ausgeschilderte Strecke, oder??


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> uihh jetzt fühl ich mich aber in die ecke gedrängt. und soviele Mädchen. nachher heißts noch wir müssen uns unbedingt mal am trail im Wald  treffen....
> ...



Entweder Dein Link funktioniert nicht, oder DER CLUB ist die beste oldschool Seite!!!

Irgendwie finde ich es schmeichelhaft, als "Mädchen" tituliert zu werden - alle Achtung!


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

Das mit dem Treffen im Wald muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Irgendwie verabrede ich mich lieber mit "Jungs", die dann auch 4 Stunden durchhalten (wir reden vom Biken, okay!)
Wenn es aber mal dazu kommt, dass Ihr Flug-Künstler eine Gala veranstaltet, dann können wir uns ja mal einander vorstellen.


----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Das mit dem Treffen im Wald muss nicht unbedingt sein.
> Irgendwie verabrede ich mich lieber mit "Jungs", die dann auch 4 Stunden durchhalten (wir reden vom Biken, okay!)
> Wenn es aber mal dazu kommt, dass Ihr Flug-Künstler eine Gala veranstaltet, dann können wir uns ja mal einander vorstellen. *



der der LINK geht !

4 stunden  kein thema wenn du in Todtnau von 10-17 uhr (5 h) durchhälst schaff ich das locker. 

oder die 2km mit puls unter 180, dann gibts `n eis.
is ja nicht so das wir nur am rumspringen sind, so ab und an gibts auch bodenkontact und es is schonmal vorgekommen das ich 2 komplette Kurbeldrehungen hintereinander geschaft hab, aber ich glaub das  war ausm starthäuschen.


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

... ich wusste, dass Ihr vielseitig seid !!!


----------



## Beingothic (27. Oktober 2003)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

@Christina

kein Problem, ich muss mich doch mit den "Mädchen" solidarisch erklären, immerhin habe ich ab und zu rassierte Beine und bin somit in den Augen der Downhill Fraktion ja auch eins  



> Natürlich hat das mit dem Thema zu tun. Eine gute spontane Tour kreuz und quer durch den Wald ist besser als eine schlechte fest ausgeschilderte Strecke, oder??



Genau so meinte ich das, falls es etwas anzüglich rüberkam, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *@Christina
> 
> kein Problem, ich muss mich doch mit den "Mädchen" solidarisch erklären, immerhin habe ich ab und zu rassierte Beine und bin somit in den Augen der Downhill Fraktion ja auch eins
> ...



oh gott es ist real. und schmierste dich auch mit gesäßcreme voll und hast beim stürz dann so lustige Pflaster mit tigerenten auf de rasierten beinen?   

so wirst du nie ein mädchen wenn du dich auch nochso anstrengst.

ausserdem sind wir keine DH fraktion sondern xtrem flexibel zuminderst was DH/FR/DS/DE/4X/BX/Dirt/ und so angeht


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

> oh gott es ist real. und schmierste dich auch mit gesäßcreme voll und hast beim stürz dann so lustige Pflaster mit tigerenten auf de rasierten beinen?



Hmm, ich muss Dich entäuschen, Gesäßcreme ist nicht mein Fall, aber das mit den Tigerentenpflastern ist ne gute Idee, das werd ich demnächst mal umsetzen, wie Du siehst kann man sich auch als CCler von der DH/FR/DS/DE/4X/BX/Dirt Fraktion inspirieren lassen  




> so wirst du nie ein mädchen wenn du dich auch nochso anstrengst.



Hast Du noch weitere Tips, wie man dieses Ziel erreichen kann, Du scheinst mir auf diesem Gebiet ziemlich kompetent


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *ausserdem sind wir keine DH fraktion sondern xtrem flexibel zuminderst was DH/FR/DS/DE/4X/BX/Dirt/ und so angeht  *



Was, Du auch???
also ich:
LGW1x, LGW2x, LGW4x, W4x, W1x, W8+, W4-, XC, CC, MM, BS, BC, SC, CL, BD ...


----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Was, Du auch???
> ...



watt dat mitm fahrrad zu tun hat versteh ich net, bestimmt was perverses  

auserdem  A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H , I,  J, K, L, M ,N, O...X , Y, Z


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

DH/FR/DS/DE/4X/BX/Dirt 

Das hat doch auch nicht mehr viel mit Fahrrad zu tun, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *DH/FR/DS/DE/4X/BX/Dirt
> 
> Das hat doch auch nicht mehr viel mit Fahrrad zu tun, oder ?  *



die aussage disqualifiziert dich zu 100% ich gebs auf. 
dann noch viel spaß beim druck aufs pedal bringen


----------



## vega970 (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

wer hat die Wahl gewonnen??  JUNG

Trefft euch doch am Samstag am Stiefel 15.00 Uhr
 dann Fahrt Ihr die Strecke "Pferdeschreck" Video zum üben bei 
Bikeaholic.
Muss 5x gefahren werden
Ich bring dann die Kamera mit !!!!!

Gruß

Vega970


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hi,
> 
> wer hat die Wahl gewonnen??  JUNG
> ...



Wenn das ernst gemeint war: ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

Bin ich auch mit dabei, sofern wieder genesen und natürlich vorrausgesetzt, es lassen sich genügend Tigerentenpflaster auftreiben


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

... gehen auch Pflaster mit Pumuckl drauf?


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

...sollten eigentlich auch gehn


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

Von denen habe ich auch noch welche ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

Die sind ja putzig, besonders den kleinen Elefanten finde ich besonders  Da tut einem bestimmt nachher nix mehr weh


----------



## appollo (27. Oktober 2003)

hi da draußen....
von sprecht ihr überhaupt??von na bahn oder nem park--->??
und ich hoff doch mal, dass wenn dort ein park entsteh n sollte.....
dort nicht die ganzen CC-fuzzys um die bäume flitzen!?!
@ maui: was is jetz eigentlich mit dem p*** in  st. ing. ??
das was da flo do gesagt hat???
weißt du wann mal noch mal was is??

naja noch vile spaß, 

cu max
__________________________
ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *hi da draußen....
> von sprecht ihr überhaupt??von na bahn oder nem park--->??
> und ich hoff doch mal, dass wenn dort ein park entsteh n sollte.....
> ...



Ja, genau, Du hast ganz aufmerksam gelesen! Da soll ein 120 km langer Bike-Park entstehen, alle fünf Meter eine Rampe, alle 100m ein Drop, der alle 200m um 50cm tiefer wird! Das ganze soll 35Millionen kosten. Herr Jung aus St.Ingbert wird das ganze in Stand halten - ehrenamtlich! Die Reiter wollen dreimal im Jahr eine Fuchsjagd auf dem Gelände ausführen, der Termin wird noch diskutiert. Die Wanderer kriegen alle eine Jahres-Eintrittskarte, damit die sich die Stunts anschauen können!
Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (27. Oktober 2003)

einfach klasse  

Und der Förster passt auf dass da auch keine Wildschweine
über die Bahn rennen............


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *
> 
> einfach klasse
> ...



ja, denn der "Nabu" hat mit den Schweinen einen richtigen Reibach vor! Die sollen am Anfang des Jahres eine Punktekarte lösen, in die bei jeder Überquerung des Parks ein Loch eingestanzt werden soll!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Oktober 2003)

...und ich verkaufe am Ausgang Tigerentenpflaster


----------



## Maui (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *hi da draußen....
> von sprecht ihr überhaupt??von na bahn oder nem park--->??
> und ich hoff doch mal, dass wenn dort ein park entsteh n sollte.....
> ...



von ner bahn und zwar ner gekehrten . wenn da ein hubbel ist der höher 20cm ist wird abgestiegen, vergess es .
Auf jeden gibts jetzt ganz offiziel de erstan anstündigne Fahrradclub im saarland  näheres wohl demnächst vom Präsi.
Und das mit P*** wird wohl noch dauern. bis dahin hoff ich das ihr am Mond fleißg arbeited. bin jetzt nämlich 4 wochen in urlaub und danach will ich da nach den sternen greifen.


----------



## appollo (27. Oktober 2003)

hi nochmal!!
@ maui: a) wohin gehste denn in urlaub??
             b) was denn für ne bahn in st. ingbert?? 
                  weiß ich da was von??
             c)  ich hab noch ne hühnerleiter zu hause rum liegen        
                  und ich weiß net ob man die so ohne weiteres aufm    mond aufstellen kann/soll!?! 

naja, erst mal prost!!  


cu max!!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (27. Oktober 2003)

Ja,ja de President,
Hab so einiges um die Ohren. Aber wir sind jetzt e.V.
Also nachste Woche gehe ich die www.soulrider-ev.de Webside an.
Bis dahin leben wir in Frieden mit unseren Bergauf Stramplern.

Also schickt Euch ihr SOULRIDER.
Euer Presi. 
MfG FF


----------



## Moose (27. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, zum Thema Bergaufradler und so: wenn ich eine Tour an dem gleichen Punkt beende an dem ich sie auch angefangen habe, dann fahre ich genausoviel bergab wie bergauf. Logisch, oder? Gleiches müsste auch bei Euch so sein, es sei denn, Ihr benutzt einen Lift oder Ihr schiebt.
Bevor ich mein Fahrrad aber genauso viel bergauf schiebe, wie ich bergab fahre, dann lass ich mich doch lieber "Bergraufstrampler" nennen.
Was ist eigentlich Euer Problem?


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *hi nochmal!!
> @ maui: a) wohin gehste denn in urlaub??
> b) was denn für ne bahn in st. ingbert??
> ...



HI Max
a) Australia Ostküste > surfen    
b) Ja gibt ne diskussion ob der berg mit lift irgendwie MTB mäßig genutzt werden kann. Wir haben da ein stein im Brett sozusagen einen joker. kann sein das die slick fraktion dann große augen mache.
c) weiß nit ob das was bringt. kannst se ja mal anbringen .
 aber am besten ist halt fett schippen und immer schön den helm an.

aloha


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Ach ja, zum Thema Bergaufradler und so: wenn ich eine Tour an dem gleichen Punkt beende an dem ich sie auch angefangen habe, dann fahre ich genausoviel bergab wie bergauf. Logisch, oder? Gleiches müsste auch bei Euch so sein, es sei denn, Ihr benutzt einen Lift oder Ihr schiebt. Bevor ich mein Fahrrad aber genauso viel bergauf schiebe, wie ich bergab fahre, dann lass ich mich doch lieber "Bergraufstrampler" nennen. Was ist eigentlich Euer Problem? *



Dein problem ist halt das du 0 weißt wovon du redest. 
Im gegnsatz zu uns die zumindest rudimentäre erfahrungen im XC gemacht haben. 
= > mal das kleine 1x1 
Wenn du z.B in Todtnau den DH runter ballerst und sagen wir zw. 3:30 oder 5 minuten brauchst kommt du unten mit puls 200 an und brauchst min. 10 minuten um dich einigermaßen zu regenerieren. das tut man dann aufm lift. ausserdem will man ja max abfahren pro tag haben und wenn ich da mit 200mm federweg hochstrambel schaff ich 3 anstatt 15.
Wie machst du es denn im Winterurlaub. trippelst de da auch mit dem board oder de ski de berg rauf? oder hast mal den Herminator bei der Abfahrt anschieben sehen oder im schlittschuhschritt  

Wenn wir hier im wald rumdüsen dann liegt halt der schwerpunkt aufm fahradfahren (lenken, bremsen, aktive auf bike fahren nicht als passagier draufsitzen) und nicht zig km mit elektrolyt vollgepumpt in der zeit x abstrampeln. Und deswegen sparen wir energie bei bergauffahren den die einige herrausforderung ist doch da das man nicht ein dauerwheely fährt.

Abgesehen davon kann "fast" jeder depp geil MA oder XC fahren. solang er es schaft 10000km im jahr abzuspullen und fett auf spinner trainiert kann er schnell werden selbst wenn er der absolute antisporter mit Null körperkoordination ist. Das kannste in unserem Bereich vergessen.

Nix gegens radeln aber wenn hier einer nicht weíß wovon er redet...

PS. wär doch fast ne columne in der MTR wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

das geht hier jetzt in eine Richtung die eigentlich nicht gebraucht wird

JEDEM DAS SEINE




> Abgesehen davon kann "fast" jeder depp geil MA oder XC fahren. solang er es schaft 10000km im jahr abzuspullen und fett auf spinner trainiert kann er schnell werden selbst wenn er der absolute antisporter mit Null körperkoordination ist. Das kannste in unserem Bereich vergessen.



Was braucht man denn in Eurem Bereich??? Doch nur ein Schalter 

Aber 3:30 in Todnau ist super    

Jedem das SEINE   

Viele Grüße 

Vega970


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hi,
> 
> das geht hier jetzt in eine Richtung die eigentlich nicht gebraucht
> ...



kannst dich ja gern mal anmelden für 2004. dann schaun wir mal wo dein schalter ist


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

@maui

Eigentlich interessiert es mich ja nicht, wie Du so drauf bist, aber warum reagierst Du eigentlich so über?
Kein Mensch hat dass was Du tust in irgendeiner Weise schlecht gemacht, das hat Moose ja auch schon geschrieben, tu doch einfach dass, was Du tun willst jeden Tag... Aber Du musst doch einsehen das es noch andere Sachen gibt, die evtl. auch von anderen Leuten gemacht werden und die deinem Sport nichts abgewinnen können. 
Ich mein Ok dein "BadBoy" Image verpflichtet Dich gewissermaßen hier so abzugehen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du damit hier jemand  beeindrucken kannst, ich hatte schon vor diesem Thread meine Meinung über DH/FR/usw., die hat und wird sich auch, durch so Negativbeispiele wie Dich nicht ändern!

Im übrigen auch Klavier spielen ist ne simple Sache, Du musst "nur" die richtigen Tasten in der richtigen Reihenfolge und im richtigen Tempo drücken...


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Hey, Mann, ich habe nie Elektrolyte dabei.
Ich habe auch keinen Lycra-Anzug. Ich habe nicht einmal einen Tacho am Rad.
Ich fahre, weil's mir Spass macht, genau wie Du und Deine Kumpels wohl auch. Ich betreibe nebenher auch noch zig andere Sportarten - auch weil sie mir Spass machen.
Ich habe so das Gefühl, als hättest Du so ein Feindbild von einem CC'ler. Hast Du das in einem Magazin gesehen?
Ich/ wir sind ganz normale Leute - okay, wir sind fit und fahren gerne lange, aber wo ist da DAS PROBLEM!?!?!? Wir düsen auch manchmal auf'm Schlackeberg rum - weil es uns Spass macht. Wir fahren Marathons, weil es uns Spass macht.
Du hast eine Einstellung die (und jetzt sage ich Dir ehrlich meine Meinung) weder von Intelligenz zeugt, noch von Toleranz. Das ist nicht "sportsmen like". Es hat den Anschein, als würdest Du von irgendjemandem ständig klein gehalten werden, dass Du Dich gegenüber anderen so aufspielen musst.
Peace man!
Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als ständig zu betonen, wie toll man ist (wie schnell man in Todtnau gewesen ist ... ) und ständig andere Leute/ Sachen/ Sportarten schlecht zu machen.
Wenn Du irgendjemanden beeindrucken willst, dann tu es indem Du etwas beeindruckendes vollbringst - aber nicht so!
Ich könnte Dir zwei DIN A 4 Seiten voll schreiben von "tollen" Sachen, die ich schon gemacht habe - so what? It's still me!
Wer mich mag, der mag mich, wer mich nicht mag, der soll es bleiben lassen. Ich bin nicht, was ich tue, ich bin das was ich bin.
Ich habe auch keinen Stempel mit "CC'ler" auf der Brust.


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Hey, Mann, ich habe nie Elektrolyte dabei.
> Ich habe auch keinen Lycra-Anzug. Ich habe nicht einmal einen Tacho am Rad.
> Ich fahre, weil's mir Spass macht, genau wie Du und Deine Kumpels wohl auch. Ich betreibe nebenher auch noch zig andere Sportarten - auch weil sie mir Spass machen.
> ...



GEIL    warste in der Walldorfschule?


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Der war gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

... oder vieleicht in der "Oldschool"???


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

habt ihr 2 nix zu tun? muss leider schaffe, werds bei gelegenheit mal kommentieren. ihr seid ja schon rech uncool so ein wind zu machen  so is das halt mit de CCler


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Der Typ ist echt witzig!

"Dare your dreams" - yes, but please dare them in silence!!!

... ja, schaff mal was, Maui!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Ja geh mal was tun, bekommst auch ein Fleißbildchen:






nu aber ran


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber das muss ich nochmal aufwärmen!



> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> Dein problem ist halt das du 0 weißt wovon du redest.
> ...


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Sorry, aber das muss ich nochmal aufwärmen!
> 
> *



bin begeistert


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

Maui, Du wolltest doch was arbeiten!!!
Nu aber husch ...!!!


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Maui, Du wolltest doch was arbeiten!!!
> Nu aber husch ...!!! *



ok leg jetzt gleich los. hauptsach der einheimische (ist doch n typ) taucht nicht mehr auf  
und du biste schon fertig mit der Hausarbeit


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin überrascht, ich dachte das Niveau wär schon ganz unten, aber wie ich sehe geht es, dank Maui jetzt wohl in den Keller.

Wie Du siehst bin ich noch da und ja, ich bin ein "Typ", wenn ich allerdings solche "Artgenossen" wie Dich sehe und höre, sollte ich mich wohl für diese Tatsache schämen, aber zum Glück ist unser Geschlecht, dass einzige was wir Gemeinsam haben!


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> ok leg jetzt gleich los. hauptsach der einheimische (ist doch n typ) taucht nicht mehr auf
> und du biste schon fertig mit der Hausarbeit  *



Nur noch drei Hemden bügeln und kurz Staubsaugen ... .
 

äääääääh, Maui - ich glaube wir haben hier ein Missverständnis!?
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

jaja, solche Bösen Sachen liest man leider allzu oft ...

Wir sollten alle tief durchatmen und uns mit schönen Gedanken ablenken (ich schlage da eine Wiese mit Blumen vor).
Dann geht jeder seiner Wege, weil ich vermute dass wir
a) uns nie in Todtnau oder sonstwo sehen werden
b) uns nie auf irgendeinem Marathon sehen werden
c) uns in der Stadt über den Weg laufen, aber eh nicht kennen.

So hat jeder seinen Willen und alles ist bestens.

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer angenommen, dass man über alles reden kann und das alle Biker nette, zuvorkommende und hilfsbereite Zeitgenossen sind - schade eigentlich.

Grüße,


----------



## Christina (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Maui _
> *
> 
> ok leg jetzt gleich los. hauptsach der einheimische (ist doch n typ) taucht nicht mehr auf
> und du biste schon fertig mit der Hausarbeit  *



Jetzt verkneif ich mir schon die ganze Zeit erfolgreich einen Kommentar zu diesem Gespräch, aber das hier schlägt wirklich alles! 
@Maui: Wahrscheinlich erzählst du uns jetzt gleich, wir sollen uns nicht aufregen, deine Beiträge wären nur als pure Provokation gedacht, um die Gräben zwischen den DDD- und CC-Fraktionen zu vertiefen, oder? 
Und ich hab immer geglaubt, alle Biker wären irgendwie zu gegenseitiger Toleranz fähig. Da geht sie hin, die Illusion!  
@Moose, Einheimischer: Gebt's auf, Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Wir sollten alle tief durchatmen und uns mit schönen Gedanken ablenken (ich schlage da eine Wiese mit Blumen vor).



Gute Idee, aber ich nehme einen anderen Gedanken, ok?  



> Und ich hab immer geglaubt, alle Biker wären irgendwie zu gegenseitiger Toleranz fähig. Da geht sie hin, die Illusion! @Moose, Einheimischer: Gebt's auf, Zeitverschwendung!



Ja ich glaub, wir werden nie Freunde, ich sag ab sofort nix mehr dazu


----------



## appollo (28. Oktober 2003)

ach seit doch einfach mal still!!! 
maui hat sowieso recht!!  
DH/FR is halt einfach cooler als CC und da brauch man auch nix mehr dazu sagen weil da gibt es kein gleich wertigen argumente!!!   
also wechselt jetz noch schnell zu DH/FR!!und wir können die sache vergessen...
also an alle downhiller/freerider, PROST!!!   

war das genug des guten maui??

mfg max!!


----------



## scotty23 (28. Oktober 2003)

ne ne lass ma, die Pickelzeit haben wir CC'ler schon lange
hinter uns  gehen die eigentlich vom DH/FR wech ??? 

grüße


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

man seid ihr unentspannt  
bildet doch ne selbsthilfe gruppe.

geht doch nur um fahrradfahren egal wie, also beruhigos.
Heimlich fahr ich ja auch mit 2.3 reifen im wald rum, nachts!

wird sich doch wohl noch ein bisschen amüsieren dürfen, is ja recht einfach wie ihr so abgeht. Wenn ihr so abgeht wenn ihr aufn 8m double zurollt dann merci.  


   


...und sowas kommt mir nicht ins haus


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2003)

.... legt ihr euch mit na Herde Wichtigtuer an......

unglaublich, und dabei hat der Typ nur nicht gerafft um was es sich hier bei diesem Thema dreht........

.... ja und seine Spielkammeraden auch nicht.....


Ich würde vorschlagen, wir lassen die Dumbos links liegen und fahren morgen ne Tour?

Wie soll das Wetter werden und wer hat Zeit?


----------



## Wiseman (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ich würde vorschlagen, wir lassen die Dumbos links liegen und fahren morgen ne Tour?
> 
> Wie soll das Wetter werden und wer hat Zeit? *



Wetterbericht sagt: Regen bei 8° hier in SB. Sonntag soll erst wieder die Sonne scheinen. Ich würde sagen, wir machen da spontan was ab.

Grüße,


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

und vergesst nicht die...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (28. Oktober 2003)

was heißt hier dumbo????

ich glaub s geht los! 

ich würd sagen wir machen das einfach so: 

wir schreiben einfach vor alle beiträge CC oder DH, und dann weiß jeder, ob er für uns oder für euch rasierer ist! und dann is mal langsam schluss hier mit dem KINDERGARTEN!!!

B-A-S-T-A!


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

böser böser Dh ler wo de bischt


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *ach seit doch einfach mal still!!!
> maui hat sowieso recht!!
> DH/FR is halt einfach cooler als CC und da brauch man auch nix mehr dazu sagen weil da gibt es kein gleich wertigen argumente!!!
> ...



Ich lach' mich tot. 
... im Kindergarten habe ich sowas schon gehört (... mein Spielzeug ist besser als deins ...).

Okay, Kiddos, auch ich gebe auf. Eins habt ihr geschafft: wenn da mal ein paar "CC'ler" waren, die gedacht haben DDD'ler wäre auch nette Leute, dann habt ihr deren Illusion komplett zerstört.
So wie ihr euch hier präsentiert kann ich nicht anders als zu vermuten, dass alle downhiller/freerider Hirnamputierte sind.
Zum Glück kennen wir ein paar die anders sind ... .

Was soll das Gesülze von wegen "mein Sport ist besser als deiner". Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und???

... spielt weiter, macht euch weiter unbeliebt, pflegt euer Baddy-Image.

Cheers pal, see you when you are grown up ... never mind, puberty is hard, but it'll pass!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Verzeiht mir, aber ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

so geil!!!!


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dj-Airstrike _
> *was heißt hier dumbo????
> 
> ich glaub s geht los!
> ...



Moment, das musst Du mir genau erklären?
Soll das eine öffentliche Umfrage werden??
KINDERGARTEN???
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie alt Du wirklich bist, aber Deinen Beiträgen zu urteilen höchstens 14 - allerhöchstens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

Moose bis jetzt fand ich deine beiträge ganz witzig , jetzt wirste ein bisschen unterschwellig aggresive. bitte nicht.
b.t.w. hab euch gesehen.  geile felgen habt ihr da


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Das Bild erinnert mich irgendwie an die Fahrt nach Lemberg... Scottys Auto war doch ähnlich beladen?!


----------



## appollo (28. Oktober 2003)

das bild is ja wohl fett maui!! 
das passt zu den CC lern!!!
natürlich is hier noch viel los.....
mfg max!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

Was bist denn Du für ein lustiger Geselle, schimpfst fleissig mit, fährst aber selbst ein CC-Bike, jaja ich weiß jetz kommt wieder:"komm mal vorbei, ich zeig Dir, was ich mit dem Bike draufhab" und so... aber ne Psylo Race und ein Rockhopper...eindeutig CC/XC/MA


----------



## 1.Soulrider (28. Oktober 2003)

Na, haben sich jetzt beide Seiten endlich alles gesagt?

Nehmt das Gespräch von meinen Jungs, wenn ich se jetzt mal so bezeichne nicht so ernst.

Die DH Saison ist rumm und wir haben halt noch Power, und der ein oder andere textet jetzt halt ein bischen mehr als sonst.
[email protected]: nicht so ernst nehmen. Kleiner Tipp von mir.

Es ist halt ganz lustig, weil ihr dauernd einsteckt und nicht mal richtig austeilen könnt.
Schreibt doch mal was richtig gemeines zurück.

Wir wollen doch nur ein bischen diskutieren!!

Habt ihr schon mal an das Sprichwort gedacht:
"WAS SICH LIEBT DAS NECKT SICH"

Was jetzt nicht heisen soll, das ich Euch liebe. Und schon gar nicht den Einheimischen.

Aber wir müssten uns unbedingt mal treffen. Ob mit oder ohne Räder. Wenn wir etwas erreichen wollen,sei es Bike-Park oder CC strecke kommen wir gemeinsam weiter.

Ich bin super gespannt, wer ihr seid und wie?
Ihr habt bestimmt von jedem von uns ein Bild im Kopf.
Und ich habe natürlich vom Einheimischen auch ein bild im Kopf und würde zu gerne wissen ob dies zu trifft . Ich sag mal im positiven.

Also wieviel Leute seid ihr? und wäre es ein Problem, den großteil von Euch mal in IGB oder Sb. auf laufen zu lassen.
IGB ist gut, da können wir uns mal abends im JUZ zu einem Video Abend treffen.
Klartext, im JUZ haben wir ein Kino mit Platz für 50 Leute, dort ziehen wir uns immer die neuesten X-treme DH DvD´s rein.

Also hiermit laden wir(DH) euch(CC) zu einem netten bei sammen sein im JUZ igb ein.

ist das cool?

Also bei bedarf bitte bei mir melden. Ihr habt ja meine Adresse und da ist es auch nicht schwer meine Tel. zu finden.
Wer sich traut, der kann dann auch Tel.zu oder ab sagen.

MfG Flo


----------



## Maui (28. Oktober 2003)

neuesten X-treme DH DvD´s
das ist doch öde mit den irren  
würd liebe mal mit de jungs und mädels
ein XTREM_CC video gucken.
vielleicht stehen die ja auch nicht auf xtrem höchstens
wenn der Uwe aus iGB se nach strich und faden abzieht
 

und hier kommts 

Cranked XC 2004  





PS. und was heißt hier nicht ernst nehmen, den kenn ich garnicht


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

moinmoin,

das erinnert mich schwer an Skins vs. Sk8er, oder Win vs. LINUX 
War immer scho unterhaltsam 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## 1.Soulrider (28. Oktober 2003)

moinmoin,

das erinnert mich schwer an Skins vs. Sk8er, oder Win vs. LINUX 
War immer scho unterhaltsam 

greetZ
CarloZ

Sorry, wenn ich das so sage.
Aber was bist du denn für ein 0 peiler?
Es geht hier nicht um leben und tod.
Skins vs. sk8er . Idiot!


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 1.Soulrider _
> *Na, haben sich jetzt beide Seiten endlich alles gesagt?
> 
> Nehmt das Gespräch von meinen Jungs, wenn ich se jetzt mal so bezeichne nicht so ernst.
> ...



Danke! Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum Du der President bist. 
Mal schauen, wenn "der Mond" der Schlackeberg beim Güterbahnhof ist, dann kommen wir vielleicht trotzdem mal zuschauen.
Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Jungs einen Sandsack kaufen, damit sie sich abreagieren können.  
Nette Idee mit der Einladung.


----------



## carloz (28. Oktober 2003)

@Soul:

Diese Aggressivität *löl*
Naja, mach du ma...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

... also auch der Präsident ist aggressiv ...


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2003)

mich wundert echt, dass ihr immer noch auf den Müll reagiert


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2003)

> Und ich habe natürlich vom Einheimischen auch ein bild im Kopf und würde zu gerne wissen ob dies zu trifft .



Schon klar, etwa so?:










> Ihr habt bestimmt von jedem von uns ein Bild im Kopf.



Aber natürlich, bitteschön:






Ohh Ohh


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *mich wundert echt, dass ihr immer noch auf den Müll reagiert *



Du hast Recht 007ike.
Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich provozieren lassen


----------



## CheckerThePig (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Maui:
Brauchst dich ja gar nicht zu wundern wo die Vorurteile herkommen! Wer so rumprollt.... kein Verständnis!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (29. Oktober 2003)

bitte, tut mir echt leid
Also Nazis vs. Juden ist für mich fast der selbe Vergleich wie eurer Kollege Carloz Skins vs. sk8ter meint.

Und ich frage hier nochmal."was ist das für ein 0peiler"

Sorry, aber ich habs ja mal versucht.

Wenn ihr alle so verpeilt seid, dann lassen wir das lieber mit dem Treffen.

Ich hoffe dann nur, das wir uns im Wald nie begegnen werden...


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

... am was man sich so aufhängen kann ???


----------



## Moose (29. Oktober 2003)

So, ich wünsche allen eine gute Nacht.

Morgen können wir uns ja dann wieder gegenseitig ignorieren - ich glaube das war besser!


----------



## carloz (29. Oktober 2003)

Yes,

ich wurde zum 0-Peiler ernannt *froi*
Ich peil die Diskussion echt nimmer, da hat der Soul scho recht.
Und das mit dem Wald begegnen, da kann auch was dran sein,
aber eigentlich sind doch zum biken hier drinne, oder ?
Also ich widme mich jetzt auf jeden Fall mal wieder den sachlichen postings...

@soul:
Okay, das mit sk8er und skins ist dann wohl ned so passend. Belassen wirs bei Win vs. Linux oder Hardtail vs. fully.
Ich nehme es offiziell zurück.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

